# Hipster beard transplants.



## Dave70 (28/2/14)

*One happy patient is Danny, 27, whose beard used to be so patchy, he was forced to “fill it in” with an eyebrow pencil, he said.*
*Two years ago, he paid $8,500 for the surgery, which he considers a fashion statement.*

I always knew that thrift store _chic _was a ruse. No hiding your affluent middle class roots eh? 
Bunch of indie band loving toss pots..

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/fashion/hipster-wannabes-get-facial-hair-transplants/story-fnjev484-1226838068770


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/2/14)

Jebus.

I'm going to plan to a future business of beard transplant reversal, for when the trend has died and it is cool to be clean shaven.


----------



## lukiferj (28/2/14)

“I have a baby face but now I’m able to look older. My fashion statement is a little edgy, and I do like the ‘rugged look,’” he said,


----------



## sp0rk (28/2/14)

Fashion statement...
Looking just like a million other twats grasping onto the latest trend


----------



## sponge (28/2/14)

But paying $8.5k for it.


Probably could've had a ball transplant for cheaper and grown some hair himself.


----------



## pat_00 (28/2/14)

Stupid hipsters! 

/sips Single Malt, Single Hopped, Single Origin Organic Steam Lager out of one of my Grandmas' Fowler Jars.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/2/14)

$8.5k would buy 173.5 Melbourne Bitter long neck slabs to drink with the boys brahs in a Fitzroy alleyway.







That would be *WAY* more hipster.


----------



## joshF (28/2/14)

Jesus, i thought this was a joke, then i read the article....

WTF ????

Still, not as weird as that japanese 'craze' where they inject something into their foreheads. Think its called donut head or something... Now THATS F'ing weird.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/beauty/five-japanese-beauty-trends-we-wont-be-trying-soon-20121002-26w7v.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> *One happy patient is Danny, 27, whose beard used to be so patchy, he was forced to “fill it in” with an eyebrow pencil, he said.*
> *Two years ago, he paid $8,500 for the surgery, which he considers a fashion statement.*
> 
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/fashion/hipster-wannabes-get-facial-hair-transplants/story-fnjev484-1226838068770


Could have sold him a hand full of pubes and super glue for $8.50


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Could have sold him a hand full of pubes and super glue for $8.50


Would the crabs be extra?


----------



## Airgead (28/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> $8.5k would buy 173.5 Melbourne Bitter long neck slabs to drink *​ironically *with the boys brahs in a Fitzroy alleyway.


FIFY


----------



## jlm (28/2/14)

You'd think youse blokes have never been to a craft beer bar before......those dudes are the face of craft beer.


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Could have sold him a hand full of pubes and super glue for $8.50



Sound idea.

Here's Ehren McGhehey of Jackass modeling his pube / arse crack hair beard courtesy of the Jackass cast, as seen in the famous "Terror Taxi ' skit.


----------



## Airgead (28/2/14)

jlm said:


> You'd think youse blokes have never been to a craft beer bar before......those dudes are the face of craft beer.


There is a small bar in Sydney (yes we have them now) where for the princely sum of $15 you can buy a longneck of VB, served in a brown paper bag, and drink it with your hipster mates. Ironically of course.

Hipsters did drink craft beer... before it was trendy. I drink this beer... you've probably never heard of it. Now that everyone (well... everyone with 2 brain cells to rub together) drinks it, they drink VB from brown bags.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Would the crabs be extra?


seafood tray


----------



## billygoat (28/2/14)

Instead of a beard transplant he could have bought a Williamswarn jigger and made hs own "craft beer".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

Airgead said:


> There is a small bar in Sydney (yes we have them now) where for the princely sum of $15 you can buy a longneck of VB, served in a brown paper bag, and drink it with your hipster mates. Ironically of course.
> 
> Hipsters did drink craft beer... before it was trendy. I drink this beer... you've probably never heard of it. Now that everyone (well... everyone with 2 brain cells to rub together) drinks it, they drink VB from brown bags.



wonder what a Coolabah goon bag goes for.....


----------



## brad81 (28/2/14)

Finally! My chest and back hair can now be a source of revenue!!

I'll glue it to your cherub like cheeks for the princely sum of $5k


----------



## pk.sax (28/2/14)

Undercutting the market hey brad! You could buy a braumeister for that money.

Hipsters have taken over everything. EVERYTHING. Can't friggin move about town without seeing them monopolise almost anything that means anything. They are like sheep following each other. It's cringeworthy seeing them sporting all that hair in the middle of summer.

PS: if brad runs out I can provide hair, being Indian I have no shortage of curlies.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/2/14)

It's a good time to build bars out of shipping containers and old wooden freight pallets.


----------



## pat_00 (28/2/14)

Watch out everybody, hating on hipsters is one of the main traits of hipsterness.


----------



## sponge (28/2/14)

Hipsters - being unique and fresh, just like all the other hipsters.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (28/2/14)

sponge said:


> Hipsters - being unique and fresh,


I might try and squeeze a hipster into my next wheat batch then


----------



## sponge (28/2/14)

You wouldn't want it that bitter.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (28/2/14)

yeah good point, but they do look resinous and oily you have to admit that


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/2/14)

Wasn't hipsters a pair of strides?


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/14)

Come back Mullet, all is forgiven


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> Come back Mullet, all is forgiven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your look Bribie G.
Nev


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/14)

Nah, Nev, I'm more into the Hippy look.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

I used to have an awsome Johny Farhnam mullet....then grew it to an even better pony tail that made hot chicks weap....

Now its No 4 clip.......head & beard in one hit.

Live is so much easier ( and cheaper) now I can run the clippers sitting on the back step......no doubt it will become fashionable and ruin my unique look


----------



## brad81 (28/2/14)

pat_00 said:


> Watch out everybody, hating on hipsters is one of the main traits of hipsterness.


Psh, I was hating on hipsters before it was cool. Belly high pants with suspenders and what not..

practicalfool, let's do this, your curlies for sideburns, my long flowing chest locks for the coffee strainers and shiny chins


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> Nah, Nev, I'm more into the Hippy look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah a heat seeking Sadhu, those fellas can spot a tourist with money at 200 meter's .

Nev


----------



## toncils (28/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Hipsters have taken over everything. EVERYTHING. Can't friggin move about town without seeing them monopolise almost anything that means anything. They are like sheep following each other. It's cringeworthy seeing them sporting all that hair in the middle of summer.



Just like those damn capitalists; fat dumb men in matching suits, no matter the climate, following this strange trend of hoarding as much money as possible. They're everywhere!


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I used to have an awsome Johny Farhnam mullet....then grew it to an even better pony tail that made hot chicks weap....
> 
> Now its No 4 clip.......head & beard in one hit.
> 
> Live is so much easier ( and cheaper) now I can run the clippers sitting on the back step......no doubt it will become fashionable and ruin my unique look


I do a number four all over, then a number two up the sides and back and trim round the edges with my ear/nostril mini clipper to tidy things up. And I shave to avoid inner thigh rash.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/14)

I like walking into a classroom full of apprentices and picking out the hipsters, "mate my bum crack has more hair than that, what are you doing"
Looks like this article gives me more material to work with.


----------



## TidalPete (28/2/14)

Anybody worth a cracker used to wear hipsters in the '60's Brad. h34r:
Everybody used to carry their purchased longnecks (And plonk) out of the pub in brown paper bags & the same went for their punchboard winnings.

Now there's a blast from the past! The Punchboard.

Anyone else remember that?
Bribie is probably too young? 
My system wasn't too bad IIRC.


----------



## 431neb (28/2/14)

They could save some cash and re-use the hair that their female counterparts are so desparate to discard...


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/14)

TidalPete said:


> Anybody worth a cracker used to wear hipsters in the '60's Brad. h34r:
> Everybody used to carry their purchased longnecks (And plonk) out of the pub in brown paper bags & the same went for their punchboard winnings.
> 
> Now there's a blast from the past! The Punchboard.
> ...


Jeez Pete, i dont compare bum crack hair hanging out of their undies, i was talking about poorly formed beards. :lol:

Yep i remember the punchboard at a few of the pubs in Toowoomba, The Luckona had one as did The Post Office Hotel which funnily enough were my two pubs one was the pub I got paid at and the other was my footy club local where i would spend many a weekend drinking 7's and chatting with the regulars and barman, back when they were allowed to pour another just as you finished and you could leave your money on the bar for hours.

Never did get a worthwhile piece of paper from the punchboard, the lucky number machine was another story.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> I do a number four all over, then a number two up the sides and back and trim round the edges with my ear/nostril mini clipper to tidy things up. And I shave to avoid inner thigh rash.


You have the " as seen on tv " maxi trim. I know from previous posts you have the maxi hair curl straightening roller iron thingo. 

**** it...few beers and the local dog clipping chick ( the one with hot pants and fat thighs ) does it for me. Not wasting my hard earned dole money on cheap ass TV gimicks


----------



## jyo (28/2/14)

I could have shaved my stump and posted him the results and a tube of Araldite to get the same result.


----------



## bullsneck (28/2/14)

Why did the hipster burn his mouth?

He drank his coffee before it was cool.


----------



## brad81 (28/2/14)

TidalPete said:


> Anybody worth a cracker used to wear hipsters in the '60's Brad. h34r:
> Everybody used to carry their purchased longnecks (And plonk) out of the pub in brown paper bags & the same went for their punchboard winnings.
> 
> Now there's a blast from the past! The Punchboard.
> ...


NFI what a punchboard is mate.

Is the 60's where you had sideburns on your inner thigh, or was that the 70's?


----------



## goomboogo (1/3/14)

So my dodgy, can't be bothered shaving, beard is cool. I never realised.


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Undercutting the market hey brad! You could buy a braumeister for that money.
> 
> Hipsters have taken over everything. EVERYTHING. Can't friggin move about town without seeing them monopolise almost anything that means anything. They are like sheep following each other. It's cringeworthy seeing them sporting all that hair in the middle of summer.
> 
> PS: if brad runs out I can provide hair, being Indian I have no shortage of curlies.


Would be great to recognise some of your excess ear hair growing out of some Wally's face. lol


----------



## TidalPete (2/3/14)

> NFI what a punchboard is mate.


I was all set to explain what a punchboard was before curiosity got me to Google it & found that Google REALLY is your friend  -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punchboard
I never realised that the punchboard idea was so old. :blink:
You used to win single or multiple 750ml bottles of XXXX, or whatever if you "Punched" a prize in a punchboard containing 1000 randomly filled holes.

No 1000 was worth 3 bottles.
No 100, 200, 300, etc got you 2 bottles.
Every number ending with a zero got you 1 bottle.

Can't recall what 4 punches (The minimum allowed) on the board cost? Perhaps one shilling/10c (?) which was the about the price of a new-fangled pot in those days.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/14)

And you needed a match to punch the number out.


----------



## going down a hill (2/3/14)

TidalPete said:


> I was all set to explain what a punchboard was before curiosity got me to Google it & found that Google REALLY is your friend  -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punchboard
> I never realised that the punchboard idea was so old. :blink:
> You used to win single or multiple 750ml bottles of XXXX, or whatever if you "Punched" a prize in a punchboard containing 1000 randomly filled holes.
> 
> ...


They are still around, my old municipal golf club still has one but you win golf balls instead.


----------



## TidalPete (2/3/14)

That's interesting GDAH! 
How much a punch for a golf ball these days? Three golf balls if you hit the No 1000? Just curious. 
You've got me wondering how many more of the buggers are still out there?


----------



## brad81 (2/3/14)

Cheers for that Pete. That sounds pretty damned cool.

Might have to start checking out some pubs again one day


----------



## going down a hill (2/3/14)

Its been a couple of years since I've been there but what I remember it was a dollar a pop or 5 for 3. The big prize was 12 balls.


----------



## shaunous (2/3/14)

I wish i could grow a decent beard. I'd be rocking a Merlin beard and walking around in a cloak and a big walking stick.

HOWEVER

I cannot grow a decent beard, so I grow dirty pedo moustaches that people hate, which makes me keep them longer.

Would I pay $8500 for a transplant, Fuk No, would I ever get a transplant, Fuk No. Just rediculous.


Have we all read the articles about the black girls in the states getting arse transplants, as having a big booty is the new trend over there, the cheap girls are getting industrial silicon injected in by underground doctors, its wild.


----------



## sp0rk (3/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> i would spend many a weekend drinking 7's


I assume you're meaning drinking beer from a 7oz glass
This is something I've never seen (being only 29)
I've seen people drinking spirits from 7's, but never beer
I'm always tempted to get a beer in a 7 when I'm at a bar, but I always forget and just get a schooner


----------



## TimT (3/3/14)

Reading about this on facebook, a friend (originally a New Yorker) quipped, 'how long will it be before the first beard-merkin shop opens in Brooklyn'?

Indeed.


----------



## warra48 (3/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> I assume you're meaning drinking beer from a 7oz glass
> This is something I've never seen (being only 29)
> I've seen people drinking spirits from 7's, but never beer
> I'm always tempted to get a beer in a 7 when I'm at a bar, but I always forget and just get a schooner


In my younger days, when I lived in Unzud for a decade into the 1970s, a 5 or 8 oz glass was the norm, and their megaswill was served in jugs so you could pour your own into the glass. I think they have come a long way since those days.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/3/14)

The ginger minge. Merkin Dare to Wear


----------



## Florian (3/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Have we all read the articles about the black girls in the states getting arse transplants


Hoping you meant implants. Or where would those transplants be coming from?

Would give 'selling your arse' a whole new meaning.


----------



## shaunous (3/3/14)

Haha, my bad.


Also for any TOOL fans out there, they would already know that Maynard's Winery estate is 'Merkin Vineyards'.


----------

